# best places for wood



## plantnoob (10 Feb 2013)

im sure i used to remember seeing lots of sites with a great selection of redmoor and sumatra driftwood , but now i cant seem to find much of a choice other than aquaessentials . any good sites worth a mention ?


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Feb 2013)

This is a great thread to have. I have often wondered the same. If your interested I have some woods for sale. What size are you after?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plantnoob (10 Feb 2013)

im trying to get some inspiration for hardscape in my upcoming 125L


----------



## Martin cape (10 Feb 2013)

In bed with the mrs?


----------



## Ady34 (10 Feb 2013)

The Green Machine website has a nice selection of woods for sale.....360degree images too.


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Feb 2013)

As much as I appreciate their work and achievements the green machine just won't cut ut for me unfortunately   I just can't afford their prices  .  Does anyone else have a preferred place of purchase for stuff like wood? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GHNelson (10 Feb 2013)

Here...... FS:Gnarled Manzanita driftwood, batch #3  posted: 8-13-2012 - Aquarium Plants
A wood scapers dream
hoggie


----------



## plantnoob (10 Feb 2013)

agreed tgm are stupid prices .  hogan there are some lovely pieces there , pity they are in amnerica


----------



## GHNelson (10 Feb 2013)

Tom Barr will post to the UK pricey but worth it.
hoggie


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Feb 2013)

hogan53 said:


> Tom Barr will post to the UK pricey but worth it.
> hoggie



Ill be interested in buying some shortly, so if anyone wants to halfs postage. Feel free to message me.


----------



## Aron_Dip (10 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> As much as I appreciate their work and achievements the green machine just won't cut ut for me unfortunately   I just can't afford their prices  .  Does anyone else have a preferred place of purchase for stuff like wood?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I got my wood from there mate the big peace on the right was £18 and the other £17 .. He did say that the one on the right prob should be more o well lol


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Feb 2013)

How much was your rock aron?


----------



## Aron_Dip (10 Feb 2013)

Well I payed £280 for the soil (3 bags) the rock and the wood I'm sure around £100 mate could be wrong tho lol


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Feb 2013)




----------



## Alastair (10 Feb 2013)

there's a seller on eBay who sells redmoor root wood and has
crates of the stuff in their pics. will find the link. 
out if interest jack what wood do you have?


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Feb 2013)

I have nano bits of samatra and long large bits of nice grained bone oak

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2013)

Just looking for some nice nano size sumatra myself right now so if anyone has some nice bits let me know  Also may be interested in going in on some from Tom


----------



## Aron_Dip (10 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> Also may be interested in going in on some from Tom


Me too was going to post something sometime back asking too see if ppl wanted to go in on an order


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2013)

I would only be after 2-3 bits to fit a 600x500x450 but it may help split the cost for anyone that wants to order.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Feb 2013)

Let me know chaps


----------



## wazuck (11 Feb 2013)

Always after more manzy to add to the collection. I'm in


----------



## alzak (11 Feb 2013)

I am in for some nice pieces for 4ft tank if we will receive package within next few weeks ...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Feb 2013)

Maybe Tom Barr (if he sees this) could give us an up to date list of pieces available, post it here and  we can go from there?

Please Tom, if you could.


----------



## Aron_Dip (11 Feb 2013)

Sounds good too me ... Tbh I don't mind buying to give other members the chance to get some great wood


----------



## Danny (11 Feb 2013)

Looks like there "wood" be enough to get a decent order together then


----------



## GHNelson (11 Feb 2013)

Hi Nat
I've had wood from Tom a couple of times....it would be best picking a photo in the link asking for something similar say........ in photo 10 if sold.
Tom as thousands of pieces...so it would be a mighty task to take photographs of them all.
Tom will also cut a piece into 2 or 3 but you must purchase the full branch.
I think the largest box he sent to me...... was about 24 inches x 24 inches.
There could be a size limit for the box sent by Air Mail.
hoggie


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Feb 2013)

Ahh okay, cheers Hoggie.

I just thought most of them on that link would have now sold. 

I will have a look. If everyone looks at the link and gets the numbers of selected ones, and keep them. Then we will sort out payment and delivery.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Ahh okay, cheers Hoggie.
> 
> I just thought most of them on that link would have now sold.
> 
> I will have a look. If everyone looks at the link and gets the numbers of selected ones, and keep them. Then we will sort out payment and delivery.


I think Tom removes them if their Sold bud.
hoggie


----------



## Aron_Dip (11 Feb 2013)

#23 #53 #38 prob all gone but i like these


----------



## GHNelson (11 Feb 2013)

No 10 sold...not sure of the others.

I will take the last 2 photos .............where's the freight ship.
hoggie


----------



## Aron_Dip (11 Feb 2013)

lol not all of them I'm just throwing some numbers out there


----------



## wazuck (11 Feb 2013)

I'm after a 5gal and 10-20gal box. $65 for them so what ever shipping is on top is defo within my price range


----------



## Danny (11 Feb 2013)

#56 Maybe #40 or maybe both lol


Yes both #40 and #56


----------



## Danny (11 Feb 2013)

I notice all of these are on a 4x2x2 layout so quite big, do we know if it would be possible to get a similar sort of range but smaller and on a 2ft scale?


----------



## scapegoat (11 Feb 2013)

I've always found ebay to have a decent selection, 2 mins of looking and found this lot.. gre0044 | eBay


----------



## GHNelson (11 Feb 2013)

scapegoat said:


> I've always found ebay to have a decent selection, 2 mins of looking and found this lot.. gre0044 | eBay


 
Hi
Sorry to say its not Manzanita wood...when this goes into the water you will realise why its well sot after.
hoggie


----------



## scapegoat (11 Feb 2013)

Ah sorry didn't realise it was manzanita in particular, guess I should have read the whole thread


----------



## GHNelson (11 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> I notice all of these are on a 4x2x2 layout so quite big, do we know if it would be possible to get a similar sort of range but smaller and on a 2ft scale?


Tom will do smaller branches
hoggie


----------



## Danny (11 Feb 2013)

That would be great as the pieces I am thinking of above I am looking at as how they can be used when cut into smaller bits. To get smaller bits I could use as is would be perfect!


----------



## plantnoob (12 Feb 2013)

some of those bits tom has look just amazing , rather large for a 125 L though from the looks of things


----------

